# [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?



## Succer (26. August 2008)

*[Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*

Moin, überlege mir nen neuen Scheibenspieler für meine Anlage zuzulegen.
Da ich keinen Fernseher habe, dachte ich mir, reicht auch nen CD Player!
Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass der CD Player CDX-397 teurer ist als der DVD-Player DVD-S661...

Woran liegt das? Is da ein Unterschied in der Soundqualität? Oder ist das wie bei SD-RAM, dass der CD-Player nicht mehr hergestellt wird und deswegen so teuer ist?


----------



## Ketchup33 (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*



			
				Succer am 26.08.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, überlege mir nen neuen Scheibenspieler für meine Anlage zuzulegen.
> Da ich keinen Fernseher habe, dachte ich mir, reicht auch nen CD Player!
> Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass der CD Player CDX-397 teurer ist als der DVD-Player DVD-S661...
> 
> Woran liegt das? Is da ein Unterschied in der Soundqualität? Oder ist das wie bei SD-RAM, dass der CD-Player nicht mehr hergestellt wird und deswegen so teuer ist?



In dem Fall vermute ich eher, dass die verbauten Materialien (z.B. Alu-Front beim CDX-397) für den Preisunterschied ausschlaggebend sind. Ein Indiz dafür ist auch das Gewicht. 

Allerdings ist es des Öfteren auch so, dass reine CD-Player klanglich besser dastehen als DVD-Player der gleichen Preisklasse. Dafür würden auch folgende Tests sprechen

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_yamaha_hifi_cdx_397_mk_ii_p114580.html

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_yamaha_hifi_dvd_s661_p105071.html

bye, Thomas


----------



## AurionKratos (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*

Ich habe den DVD-Player und benutze den u.A. auch für CDs. Der Klang (wie auch alles andere) ist sehr gut


----------



## Ketchup33 (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*



			
				AurionKratos am 26.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den DVD-Player und benutze den u.A. auch für CDs. Der Klang (wie auch alles andere) ist sehr gut



... im Vergleich wozu? 

Das Ergebnis der Tester von der Stereoplay (siehe Link) ist damit wohl hinfällig.

bye, Thomas


----------



## Succer (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*

Ist die Frage was genau mit "etwas Flau" gemeint ist, und wie stark sich dieses "etwas" bemerkbar macht...

Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für den DVD Player ist der USB Port!


----------



## Ketchup33 (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*



			
				Succer am 26.08.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Frage was genau mit "etwas Flau" gemeint ist, ....



Ich würde "flau" mit "unspektakulär", "wenig dynamisch", "weniger klangfarbenstark" oder "kühl" übersetzen. Jetzt so aus dem Stehgreif.  



			
				Succer am 26.08.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> .... und wie stark sich dieses "etwas" bemerkbar macht...
> 
> Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für den DVD Player ist der USB Port!



In der Praxis merkt der "Normal-User" den Unterschied zu einem sehr gut/exzellent klingenden CD-Player nicht so stark. Kommt ja auch ganz drauf an, was letztlich sonst noch so in der HiFi-Kette mitspielt. Je höher die Qualität der anderen Geräte, desto deutlicher auch der Unterschied.

bye, Thomas


----------



## Succer (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*

Hab den RX-V361 Verstärker (auch von Yamaha, deswegen würde ich auch gerne nen Player von denen haben), also "Mittelklasse" würde ich mal sagen, die Boxen sind eig. auch nicht sonderlich spektakulär würde ich sagen....


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2008)

*AW: [Yamaha] CD Player teurer als DVD Player... Qualitätsunterschied?*

es kann schon sein, dass der klang besser ist. da sind dann andere wandler im spiel, und auch das laufwerk selbst ist evtl. ein reines CD-audio-laufwerk und kein CD-ROM, oder auch sehr gute audio-CD-fehlerkorrektur, und auch kann es sein, dass beim DVD-player für DVD eine gute leseeinheit verwendet wird und für CDs eine schlechte, weil das nur ne "zugabe" ist. der CD-player hat dafür halt ne gute CD-leseeinheit.  usw. - auch "früher" gab es CD-player von 60 bis 800DM selbst von den "consumermarkt"-herstellern, von edel-farbiken noch viel teurere.

ob man das hört hängt natürliich auch von der stereoanlage ab.


was aber auch ne rolle spielt: da kaum jemand mehr nen reinen CDplayer kauft, haben CDplayer nicht mehr den massenmarkt-vorteil, d.h. du zahlst halt schon im vergleich zu nem DVD-player dafür drauf, dass du ein "nischenprodukt" haben willst. aber ob du SO viel draufzahlen musst, dass ein qualitativ gleichwertiger DVDplayer sogar billiger ist? keine ahnung...


ein DVDplayer hätte halt noch den vorteil, dass du da auch daten-DVD voll mit MP3 abspielen könntest.


----------

